# DVB skystar 2

## blackbumer

Вопросы:

 Будет ли корректно работать DVB-S Skystar 2 rev2.6 с установленным 2006.1 gentoo (livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso)

 если нет, какое ядро и версия udev должна быть чтобы корректно работала тарелка

 в каком файле указать параметр для модуля dvbshutdown=0 чтобы сигнал не пропадал после запа

 какие файлы необходимо предварительно скачать для безсетевой настройки DVB и IPIP туннеля (кроме dvbaps)

[/list]

----------

## ArtSh

1. если вытянет скорость, то работать будет

На счёт всего остального можно прочитать здесь http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/DVB_howto

----------

## sungreen

... мужики, расскажете подробнее в технологическом плане какой софт необходим для спутниковой тарелки, чтобы смотреть тв, граббить потоки и выходить в интернет ...

... что за зем должно запускаться, у кого как работает, какие могут быть подводные камни ...

----------

## ArtSh

На вики довольно подробно всё описано

----------

## sungreen

... по wiki без каких либо серьезных проблем добрался до vdr ...

... но vdr при старте выдает - vdr: can't access video directory /var/lib/video.00 ... что это?

----------

## ArtSh

Честно говоря не знаю, я не смог его запустить (у меня utf8 и менять нехочу). Могу предположить, что надо настроить место, где он будет хранить записи, но наверное Вам лучше обратиться по ссылкам о vdr в разделе Ссылки.

----------

## sungreen

... поделитесь скриптами подключения к провайдеру!!! ...

... сейчас есть pptp соединение с местным провайдером ...

route дает следующее

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

10.230.0.1      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

vpn.mcc         10.166.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

10.166.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0

... как должно это выглядеть после подключения к спутнику (например intelsat 904 - 80.81.208.82)? ...

----------

## ArtSh

Во первых надо обратиться к провайдеру (спутниковому), что бы он объяснил что да как. После этого берите за основу тот скрипт что на вики и изменяете его так, чтобы подходил к Вашим условиям.

----------

## sungreen

... вот нашел у провайдера описание ... застрял на строчке ... 

/sbin/ip route add IPадресНашегоСервера via ВашIPшлюзаНаземного src ВашIPадресИсходящийНаземный

... как она должна выглядеть если после поднятия наземного канала роуте выдет следующее ...

sungreen@sheridan:~$ route

Таблица маршутизации ядра протокола IP

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

10.230.0.1      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

vpn.mcc         10.166.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

10.166.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0

sungreen@sheridan:~$

Многие скачивают конфигурационный файл client.ovpn с клиентского интерфейса подписки предназначенный для Windows OS.

Такой конфиг файл работать в Linux не будет.

Ниже приведены конфиг файлы для Intelsat 904, Yamal 200, Express AM1, Express AM22.

Перед запуском скрипта нужно прописать IP адрес нашего сервера в таблице маршрутизации через Вашего наземного провайдера.

IPадресНашегоСервера - для Intelsat 904 - 80.81.208.82

IPадресНашегоСервера - для Yamal 200 - 80.81.208.66

IPадресНашегоСервера - для Express AM1 - 87.238.112.130

IPадресНашегоСервера -для Express AM22 - 80.92.193.170

/sbin/ip route add IPадресНашегоСервера via ВашIPшлюзаНаземного src ВашIPадресИсходящийНаземный

Сокращения:

1. Номер порта в строке "port НомерПорта" берется с Windows конфиг файла.

2. IP адрес в строке "ifconfig ВашIPадресПодписки 255.255.255.0" берется с клиентского интерфейса подписки.

3. Строки "comp-lzo" и "comp-noadapt" включаются по их наличию в windows конфиге.

4. Строки "ca /etc/openvpn/ca.crt", "cert /etc/openvpn/ВашЛогинПодписки.crt", "key /etc/openvpn/ВашЛогинПодписки.key" после скачивания сертификатов и ключей с клиентского интерфейса подписки.

Для Intelsat 904:

dev tap

port НомерПорта

proto udp

remote IPадресНашегоСервера

comp-lzo

comp-noadapt

ifconfig ВашIPадресПодписки 255.255.255.0

route-noexec

tun-mtu 1400

tls-client

ca /etc/openvpn/ca.crt

cert /etc/openvpn/ВашЛогинПодписки.crt

key /etc/openvpn/ВашЛогинПодписки.key

ns-cert-type server

user nobody

group nobody

verb 4

Для Intelsat 904 сменить IP адрес сервера:

remote 80.81.208.82

Для Yamal 200 сменить IP адрес сервера:

remote 80.81.208.66

Для Express AM1 сменить IP адрес сервера:

remote 87.238.112.130

Для Express AM22 сменить IP адрес сервера:

remote 80.92.193.170

Проверка работы.

После запуска не нужно сразу же удалять маршрут по умолчанию, предварительно нужно проверить работу туннеля.

/sbin/ip route add IPадресСервернойСтороныТуннеля dev tap0

Где IPадресСервернойСтороныТуннеля это ВашIPадресПодписки только в последнем разряде должна быть всегда "1".

Пример для Intelsat 904 и подписки, у которой ВашIPадресПодписки 10.255.255.27:

/sbin/ip route add 10.255.255.1 dev tap0

Пакеты должны уходить в туннель tap0, а ответы приходить через DVB карту.

Проверить возможность получения потока DVB картой:

tcpdump -i dvb0_0 -n (именно только -n, без параметра -p)

Если виден трафик всего транспондера, значит DVB карта нормально настроена. Иначе - переустанавливать драйвера карты, проверять карту под другой OS, менять ядро.

После этого можно удалить роут по умолчанию и прописать роут через туннель tap0:

Пример для Intelsat 904:

/sbin/ip route del default

/sbin/ip route add default via IPадресСервернойСтороныТуннеля src ВашIPадресПодписки

© Raduga Internet

Design: Ahouse Design 2003

SpyLOGSpyLOG .ЅїЧі..@Mail.ru rax.rurax.ru

----------

## ArtSh

Во первых непонятно почему не подойдёт файл client.ovpn для виндовс (там по моему только команду для route поменять надо будет)

Во вторых по ссылке http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/linuxsat/ как раз показана настройка для Радуги.

Строчка, по моему, должна выглядеть так:

```
route add IPАдресНашегоСервера via vpn.mcc src 10.230.0.1
```

если конечно vpn.mcc и есть шлюз, если нет, то можно попробовать без via

----------

## sungreen

... запускаю openvpn --cd /etc/openvpn/conf --config client.ovpn 

Wed Nov 15 19:49:32 2006 Note: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev Raduga: No such file or directory (errno=2)

Wed Nov 15 19:49:32 2006 Note: Attempting fallback to kernel 2.2 TUN/TAP interface

Wed Nov 15 19:49:32 2006 Cannot open TUN/TAP dev Raduga: No such file or directory (errno=2)

Wed Nov 15 19:49:32 2006 Exiting

... что с этим делать? ...[/bug]

#client.ovpn

client

dev tap

dev-node Raduga

proto udp

remote 80.81.208.82 55766

resolv-retry infinite

nobind

persist-key

persist-tun

ca ca.crt

cert DpRI904_xxxx.crt

key DpRI904_xxxx.key

ns-cert-type server

verb 3

comp-lzo 

comp-noadapt

----------

## ArtSh

Эта ошибка означает, что устройства /dev/net/tap нет, подгрузите модуль modprobe tun (если надо пересоберите ядро 

Symbol: TUN [=m]

  │ Prompt: Universal TUN/TAP device driver support

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:96

  │   Depends on: NET

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support

  │   Selects: CRC32   

Возможно при загрузке модуля нужно будет указать какие-нибудь опции)

Рекомендую воспользоваться стандартным способом запуска openvpn:

Создайте ссылку /etc/init.d/openvpn.название на  /etc/init.d/openvpn Скопируйте client.ovpn в /etc/openvpn и переименуйте в название.ovpn Если надо выполнить дополнительные команды создайте файл, который содержит команды (как обычный скрипт баш, только без строки #!/bin/bash), дайте ему права на испольнение (chmod +x имя.файла) и добавьте строку up /путь/к/файлу в файл конфигурации название.ovpn. Теперь Вы можете создать опенвпн соединение следующим образом /etc/init.d/openvpn.название start

----------

## sungreen

... tap и openvpn до пинал - спасибо за советы ... осталось с маршрутами разобраться, но пока полная каша что и куда ...

... сейчас работает мультисеть, интернет идет по pptp, как его завернуть на спутник? ...

----------

## ArtSh

Я из последнего сообщения тоже ничего непонял...

----------

## sungreen

... так я и сам ничего непонял  :Wink: ...

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Я из последнего сообщения тоже ничего непонял...

 

... запарился с маршрутизацией ....

... делаю по статье как описано http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/linuxsat/, и как бы как получается, но  кроме маршрутизации ...

... в статье есть такая инфа 

Destination	Gateway	Genmask	Flags	Metric	Ref	Use	Iface

<EARTHLINK_GW>	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.255	UH	0	0	0	ppp0

<SATLINK_GW>	<EARTHLINK_GW>	255.255.255.255	UGH	0	0	0	ppp0

<LOCAL_DVB_IP>	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.255	UH	0	0	0	dvb0_0

<LOCAL_NET>	0.0.0.0	<LOCAL_NETMASK>	U	0	0	0	eth0

<DVB_NETWORK>	0.0.0.0	<DVB_NETMASK>	U	0	0	0	tap0

127.0.0.0	127.0.0.1	255.0.0.0	UG	0	0	0	lo

0.0.0.0	<EARTHLINK_GW>	0.0.0.0	UG	0	0	0	tap0

... у меня после поднятия openvpn, следующее состояние

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

10.230.0.1      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

vpn.mcc         10.166.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

10.95.2.1       *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 dvb0_0

10.250.7.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0

10.166.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0

sungreen@sheridan:~$

... что дальше делать????? ...

----------

## ArtSh

Давайте по порядку:

1. Пакеты с dvb идут? (dvbtraffic после первого скрипта в разделе "спутниковый ISP" на wiki) 

2. IP адрес dvb? (заодно и route -N)

3. IP адрес после подключения земли и route -N, так же соедржимое resolv.conf

4. Что происходит после подключения OpenVPN? и route...

----------

## sungreen

... ArtSh, спасибо что не бросил в трудную минуту ... удалось настроить openvpn  и маршрутизацию, входящий трафик идет от спутника ... осталось освоить другие вкусности - граббинг и телевидение ...

... чем посоветуешь грабить?

... чем смотреть телепрограммы?

... где можно грабить пакеты для gentoo?

----------

## ArtSh

Грабить у меня не получилось, хоть убейся - не пойму почему (может быть, потому что amd64?). Про телевидение написано на вики . Я использую Kaffeine, его действительно лего настроить, там только может быть ошибка в переводе, перепутаны местами вертикальная и горизонтальная поляризация. Данных для спутников доступных в России нет по умолчанию, но их легко добавить, если почитать справку...

----------

## sungreen

... попробовал gxine (поскольку сижу в gnome) ... как бы работает, но много зеленых квадратиков ... как от них избавиться?

----------

## sungreen

... ура! даже удалось раздать интернет по локалке! ...

... iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source ($адрес подписки) ...

----------

## ArtSh

Если хотите поделиться радостью с другими, допишите статью на вики  :Smile: 

----------

